# How do you tell your family?



## Belatucadros (May 11, 2017)

I do plan on going to cons eventually, but how do you explain to your family/friend where you are going? I know my parents are going to be asking questions as to of why I'm spending the weekend in Pittsburgh... And I have no interest in telling them about the fandom. Thanks.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 11, 2017)

If you don't know how your family will react, just don't.

Tell'em you're spending the time with a couple friends?


----------



## WillowPaws (May 20, 2017)

I just told my mother. She's finde with it. She doesn't know anything about the fandom... but she knows about fursuits and these cons where you wear then.
If your parents ask, tell them its just some con you are going. Not a lie. Not too much said


----------



## wildhead_the_fox (May 21, 2017)

I would say to just tell them straight out. when I went to Anthrocon in 2015, I took my mother with me, I was 16 at the time but payed both our ways, she kept an open mind and had a good time herself! That's how I told them... by showing my art and showing the more benign selection of furries... for instance, show them how fursuiters and conventions donate time, money and assets to charities, animal shelters, etc. Show the positive aspects while still pointing out the negatives without siding there. try to convince them to your side and just be you!


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 22, 2017)

Ya don't. You just like Pittsburgh. Ya just do.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 22, 2017)

Simple: You put on your fursuit, then you run out to the lounge jumping around and screaming like a blabbering idiot and say mom, dad, I am a cartoon animal! I know you don't understand my new-found sexuality and identity, but this is who I am and you need to accept it! Now I'm going to a convention with others that feel the same way.


----------



## Yvvki (May 22, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Simple: You put on your fursuit, then you run out to the lounge jumping around and screaming like a blabbering idiot and say mom, dad, I am a cartoon animal! I know you don't understand my new-found sexuality and identity, but this is who I am and you need to accept it! Now I'm going to a convention with others that feel the same way.


XDDD omg!


----------



## Xaroin (May 23, 2017)

Here's what you do
Step 1) e621.net
Step 2) Rating:q
Step 3) Save image of sexy anthro
Step 4) "Accidentally" text it to them


----------



## Belatucadros (May 23, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> Here's what you do
> Step 1) e621.net
> Step 2) Rating:q
> Step 3) Save image of sexy anthro
> Step 4) "Accidentally" text it to them


Hah! That wouldn't go over very well...


----------



## Simo (May 23, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> I do plan on going to cons eventually, but how do you explain to your family/friend where you are going? I know my parents are going to be asking questions as to of why I'm spending the weekend in Pittsburgh... And I have no interest in telling them about the fandom. Thanks.



Er, you might skirt the issue, and just say you always had this burning desire to see Pittsburgh! It has grown kinda hip, lots of trendy little shops, record stores, vintage clothes, and The Andy Warhol Museum is there.

But I'd be more prone to just tell them you're going to a furry con, and let them sort it out. Do they still pay the bills? That might be a mitigating factor, as they can guilt you with that, as parents do; tyranny of the purse strings, it is.


----------



## Aces (May 23, 2017)

"Just to let you know, I'll be out of town for a few days while I'm at a nerd convention."

"Nerd Convention" works wonders, though my manager's son is a brony, so I don't have to explain that at work when I ask off.


----------

